# My Black and White Photos



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey everyone.
I am new to this photography thing and I would like your opinion.
What do you think of my pics of Boston ?
(Yes there is a pic of a Massachusetts State Police Car in there)

Let me know !
Thanks ! 
Greg

(They are all in Black and White)

http://public.fotki.com/gmack24/black_and_white/


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Where are the ones of Officer Dunggie after the x-mas party? :naughty:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Greg,

Very impressed. Those are some GREAT shots! Even the MSP Cruiser looks good in B&amp;W.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I always thought that B&amp;W looked more...serene (?) than color photos. Very nice stuff


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I used to date a gal who was a pro-photog...bachelors degree from RIT...She said that the difference between color and B/W was:

When shooting color, concentrate on the light...for B/W, concentrate on the shadows.

That is why 'colorized' movies don't look right. Watch some for the old 'film noir' stuff, or take a look at Ansel Adams or Georgia o'keefe's B/W work...

Your photos look great...just a little trivia for you ('a little knowledge is dangerous'...and thats all I have about photo...but I still take pretty good pictures...)!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I love them. The candle is my favorite. Great job!

Southside, I think there's a pic on here somewhere of "me" wearing Statie panties. Ask H50! :roll:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> I love them. The candle is my favorite. Great job!
> 
> Southside, I think there's a pic on here somewhere of "me" wearing Statie panties. Ask H50! :roll:


Now I can I get a peek at that?.. :lol:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes, and I focused on the colors of the MSP patch on her buns. :L:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Staying on topic :wink: ,
What are you using for equipment, GMACK?

 
Eric


----------

